# Meet Hunter...what do you see?



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

No idea what the mix is (lab?), but he's a cutie!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

what an adorable puppy!! I also think he looks like he has some lab in him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, how cute is he! Love the last photo. I think he does have golden in him. How does he compare in size to a golden puppy at his age?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I see no Golden. Definitely some Lab, though.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> Oh, how cute is he! Love the last photo. I think he does have golden in him. How does he compare in size to a golden puppy at his age?



He's very small. At 10 weeks, he's much smaller than my Golden boys were. He does not photograph well...his head is delicate and wedge shaped while his body is long and lean. He has a very muscular hind end and his paws are quite large. His tail tends to curl back over too. There are times that his expression looks like a JRT, when he sits at attention and his ears set up and forward. 

I would guess Lab before Golden, as his coat is short and smooth, and maybe a little bit of terrier? He has white markings on his paws, tail, chest, and muzzle. He's definitely feisty. He holds his own against Ike and will give Ike H*ll when he's tired and has had enough. He's already the boss in our house. He's extremely people oriented too. Loves to snuggle.


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

I see Jack Russell, and maybe even a little bit of whippet or greyhound. Not sure what whippet pups look like, but greyhounds have similiar faces as pups. He's cute as can be! (oh yes, there does seem to be a little lab in there as well)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute...I am going to say lab and beagle....because of color and spotted toes. But what do I know


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I just googled pics of lab puppies/golden puppies and I'm more confused than ever. I did think JRT when I saw his tail. Looking forward to more pics of him as he grows.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's what my Lab/beagle X Mila looks like. She has cream-colored feet and a cream tip on her tail. I think Hunter looks like Lab and something else, maybe a JRT.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I do think he's a mix, and I think I see some JRT in there.

The logistics of that befuddle me though


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the kind replies, Hunter Thanks You! 

I have video but for some reason it will not load to YouTube or Photobucket since I've been using my new camera...it's the proper file format, so...? The newer pics I've taken are all a blur....trying to catch he and Ike in a quiet moment is harder than one would think.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is adorable. I dont know what he has in him but that last picture of him close up is just so precious.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Paula, he's very cute. I think lab and some kind of terrier, but definitely no golden. I'll bet he and Ike are having a blast together


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I am reasonably sure he is 90% cuteness and 10% piss and vinegar


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He's adorable! He definitely looks more lab-like to me. I can't say that I see any Golden in him. His face kind of looks like a JRT.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

That cute little fellow looks like a lab mix! Cute! ♥


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. Hunter has gone home to spend the weekend with my Son. I miss him already! I can't wait to see what he looks like when he's all grow'd up.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely lab and then probably something smaller, like a terrier.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a cutie! I have to agree with those that say Lab and possibly JRT mixed in there. I have a JRT and they are definitely full of piss and vinegar! Our little Zippy doesn't back down from anything!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

absolutely no idea!!

please keep post pics so we can watch his growth/changes....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I see adorable!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I would guess lab and terrier?


----------

